# 1.6L sentra air intake questions



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey everyone i just got a cheap "hi-performance" air filter from autozone. Removed the whole air box and replaced it with new filter. Well the main difference it the sound...it sounds more throaty with a little more power from 65-85. Maybe 1-2hp. Anyway i also got a crank-case breather, and was wondering if that effects the performance, as i cant really tell. I am still curious about the two other hoses attached to the air intake tube. One thicker one goes to the resonalor, and attached to the resonator is a small vaccum line. The other hose attached to the intake tube goes from the end(left side) of the intake manifold(pletnuim) back into the intake tube, i guess to re-curculate unused air. Anyway my main question still remains, can i remove these two other hoses, will i get a performance increase? and if so how should i go about removing air intake recurculator hose? Should i just plug it or let it vent? any info would be aprresciated(imlazy) 

thanks,
silas
p.s. Im soo mixed up....is my intake a warm air type or what???


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

well, someones got to know what im talking about

help?

thanks,
silas


----------



## 93nx16 (Aug 9, 2002)

*I think I got the same filter*

I removed my whole box as well as the resonator. the small hose going to the resonator I drilled a hole in the ntake and stuck it in(drill small hole so it will be tight)
And the large hose I took off and found out a top off bottled water fit perfect but i still tightened the crap out of the hose clamp. I have a 93 NX with the 1.6 so hopefully you have the same crap.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks for the helpful info 93nx16,
im going to do that right now!

will let ya know how it all works out. 


silas


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

This is interesting. Is it like a K&N filter? What do you ask for at Aut0 Zone?


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

*finished!*

Thanks for the help, i removed resonator, and stuck vaccum line in intake tube...and used an orange juice cap to seal extra inlet. 

took it out for a road test also(LOL). Here are the times, and just for laughs brought out moms 2.4L caravan 3spd. 

Nissan sentra:
"cold air intake(well, the filter at least) resonator removal(good for 50hp) and cut fan belt to ac pump(it wasnt working anyway) 
Bad clutch(weak off the point) and crank breather. i figure all and all i gained about 50decibals of noise and 5hp, oh well it was fun. 
finally the times:

1993 Nissan Sentra (1.6L) GA16DE: 12.58 sec (0-60)

2000 Dodge caravan(2.4L) Stock : 12.16 sec (0-60)

Yes its sad. Moms caravan can smoke the tweaked out sentra. 
But keep in mind that the sentra burns alittle oil(previous owner) and has 150K on her. 

Does anyone know stock 0-60 times? I would like to know if all my work has done anything uther than raise the noise level, which is okay by me. 

thanks,
silas


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Stock for a '92 E with a man trans is 8.4, according to Car and Driver. Even though mine's an auto, it sure as hell isn't anywhere near thaT!


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

*air intake filter*

centurion,

yeah it was a $20 air filter. You can get them at autozone or advanced auto...just go to the performance secton of the store...you will see alot of shiny stuff, and then the filters, they come in different colors too. Its basically a K&N clone, does the same thing, same airflow and all. And it was fun to install. 
There is a little performance gain from 65-85 which is nice for i\hill climbing. The main thing is that the car sounds real throaty when you step on the gas...its nice.

Silas


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Schweeeet! I will definitely check out the section...never new they had it.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

if you have any questions about installing, shoot. But its fairly strait forward. Just remove air box, then remove MAF(the thing on the intake just outside airboxw/ wires in it) from airbox. The only tricky part is getting the filter to fit. You will need to bend down the brass MAF connector with a plyers or some thing which takes a few minutes. After that its easy, pop the filter in and fire her up. 

silas


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

if you have any questions about installing, shoot. But its fairly strait forward. Just remove air box, then remove MAF(the thing on the intake just outside airboxw/ wires in it) from airbox. The only tricky part is getting the filter to fit. You will need to bend down the brass MAF connector with a plyers or some thing which takes a few minutes. After that its easy, pop the filter in and fire her up. 

silas


----------



## 93nx16 (Aug 9, 2002)

The only tricky part is getting the filter to fit. You will need to bend down the brass MAF connector with a plyers or some thing which takes a few minutes. After that its easy, pop the filter in and fire her up. 


I got a piece of Electrical Pvc and cut a three inch piece that stuck into the filter and the brass thing u bent up. I epoxyied it to the brass thing. Fits good (got to love the throaty sound)


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

93nx,

yeah i could of done something better but im lazy, and it works. As i wa \s bending it down the brass ring developed little "Ribbs" and "DIps", but they were small and the filter fit snuggly on. I did torque on the hose clamp just to seal up any small leaks. I did use your advice for removing the resonator. I dont know if it helped any but it cleared up some space for a future turbo kit! Yeah right. 

is my setup a warm air intake or CAI? Im so confused.
If i were to vent the intake into the lower bumper where would i put the filter? I mean it would take a lot of abuse being down near the road and all.


Silas


----------



## 93nx16 (Aug 9, 2002)

The way u have it set up now is a wai (warm air Intake) To get the filter down for a cold air intake it sits right behind the fog lamp opening in the bumper. The problem is that where I live (austin,tx) We get subjected to flash floods at any time so it woulldnt be practical to have it so low.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks 93. Is there really any performance increase if i put the filter down by the fog light hole? I mean its not like the air in the engine comp. is "warm" driving at 20mph puts a good breeze throught there. Also the filter must take a lot of abuse down there, with rain and all. I dont know if its worth it.

Silas


----------

